# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Why no formlabs subforum?

## dunginhawk

The most popular SLA printer on the market by a HUGE margin and there is no subforum?  Id love to have that so we can get some unbiased discussions going  :Smile:  im in the market for a form 2

----------


## Eddie

There are many factors that go into creating various sub folders.  Sometimes the companies would rather not, while othertimes they already have their own official forums.  We will discuss this and try and decide if we should create a Formlabs folder.

Eddie

----------


## dunginhawk

Thanks Eddie.. biggest reason i Ask is this is the largest printing forum I know of (well done) and to not have it represented is hard to find info that isnt so formlabs heavy..Their forums are fine, but wont give you unbiased stuff  :Smile: 
thanks

----------


## awerby

Formlabs has their own forum on their site, but that's no reason not to discuss them here. I don't see why they should have veto power over our discussions anyway. But this place seems to be entirely devoted to FFF (or FDM) printing; while there are subforums devoted to numerous obscure FFF printers, some of which don't even exist any more, there are none in which we can discuss other sorts of printers. So how about starting a SLA forum; we could discuss Formlabs and other SLA printers there. Similarly, there should be a DLP forum as well, where we could talk about printers like the B9 Creator without having to devote a forum to that specific machine. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------

